# Trema na Língua Portuguesa



## Pedrovski

Desculpem-me se este tema já foi debatido, mas gostava de perguntar aos entendidos na matéria sobre a controvérsia actual no Brasil envolvendo o trema (ou umlaut).
De acordo com os acordos ortográficos já assinados pelos países lusófonos o trema deverá ser eliminado definitivamente da língua. É certo que estes mesmos acordos ainda não entraram em vigor, mas penso não estar a dizer nenhuma blasfémia quando digo que muito brasileiros já olham para o trema como uma idiosincrasia desnecessária.

Alguns meios de comunicação já tiveram inclusive a iniciativa de o abolir em todos os seus textos.

Grato desde já pelo feedback (já agora, como dizer isto em português? :S),

Pedrovski


----------



## Denis555

Pedrovski said:


> Desculpem-me se este tema já foi debatido, mas gostava de perguntar aos entendidos na matéria sobre a controvérsia _*actual* _no Brasil envolvendo o trema (ou umlaut).
> De acordo com os acordos ortográficos já assinados pelos países lusófonos o trema deverá ser eliminado definitivamente da língua. É certo que estes mesmos acordos ainda não entraram em vigor, mas penso não estar a dizer nenhuma blasfémia quando digo que muito brasileiros já olham para o trema como uma idiosincrasia desnecessária.
> 
> Alguns prestigiados meios de comunicação já tiveram inclusive a iniciativa de o abolir em todos os seus textos.
> 
> Grato desde já pelo feedback (já agora, como dizer isto em português? :S),
> 
> Pedrovski


 

Caro Petrovski, 
Vejo que nada vai mudar. É por isso que seria melhor cada um pro seu lado.
O mesmo tratado diz que deve ser eliminado o "c" em palavras como actual, acção, etc que você (como um português) escreve e se usar as formas atual, ação como se escreve no Brasil.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Pedrovski said:


> Alguns prestigiados meios de comunicação já tiveram inclusive a iniciativa de o abolir em todos os seus textos.


 
Eu nunca vi nenhum meio de comunicação renomado escrever palavras que _exigem _o tema sem o mesmo. Quero dizer, não que isso não ocorra, até mesmo pela "desatenção" do redator, mas não me parece que isso seja uma política generalizada em nenhum jornal, revista ou similar.

Eu não diria que considero o trema uma _idiosincracia desnecessária, _diria que, desde que a comunicação é possibilitada sem o seu uso, as regras se tornam mais flexíveis.


----------



## Pedrovski

Caro Denis555,

Em primeiro lugar, com sua afirmação "seria melhor cada um pro seu lado" fiquei com a impressão que você considera-se porta-voz da nação brasileira e portanto com a legitimidade de falar por mais de 180 milhões de almas.
Penso que uma amostra da população como os participantes do wikipédia seriam talvez mais representativos dessa mesma população. Considerando que a partição do wikipédia português foi chumbada isso provavelmente quererá dizer que pessoas com a mesma ideologia que você estariam numa minoria.

Segundo, em relação ao conteúdo da sua mensagem não vejo qual o problema de usar no presente palavras como "actual", tal como não vejo problema em brazucas usarem o trema. Quando os acordos ortográficos entrarem finalmente em vigor, não tenha a menor dúvida que adaptarei todos os termos alterados condignamente.

Terceiro, você não sabe se sou português. Posso usar a ortografia português europeu, mas isso não quer necessáriamente implicar nada.

Quarto e por último, o meu nick é pedrovski, não petrovski.

.........

Marcio Afonso, não tenho de facto informação primária para apoiar a minha afirmação em relação aos meios de comunicação.
Socorri-me do artigo do wikipédia sobre o português brasileiro que entre várias coisas dizia   "Vários meios de comunicação brasileiros já baniram o trema, entretanto ele ainda é amplamente empregado na linguagem escrita do Brasil."



Pedrovski

PS Já agora, a que conclusão chegaram os acordos ortográficos em relação a discrepâncias como "económico" e "econômico"?


----------



## Macunaíma

Não só os meios de comunicação não baniram o trema, como hoje mesmo eu comprei lingüiça no supermercado...


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Pedrovsky, tem um jornalzinho _excelente _aqui no Rio, chamado "Meia Hora" (quem conhece sabe do que eu estou falando) - esse deve ser o tipo de meio de comunicação que já baniu o trema.


----------



## Macunaíma

Se até a Bíblia diz que os _*iníqüos *_serão punidos, então quem somos nós para abolir o trema e ir contra a vontade de Deus?!


----------



## Pedrovski

Ok Marcio tem razão, o adjectivo "prestigiados" estava redundante no meu post original.
Já corrigi o erro


----------



## jazyk

> Desculpem-me se este tema já foi debatido, mas gostava de perguntar aos entendidos na matéria sobre a controvérsia actual no Brasil envolvendo o trema (ou umlaut).


Desconheço qualquer controvérsia. Usa-se o trema e pronto. Aqueles que não fazem é por pura distração ou ignorância.



> PS Já agora, a que conclusão chegaram os acordos ortográficos em relação a discrepâncias como "económico" e "econômico"?


As duas grafias serão co-oficiais em todo o espaço lusófono.



> Se até a Bíblia diz que os _*iníqüos *_serão punidos, então quem somos nós para abolir o trema e ir contra a vontade de Deus?!


Acho que não diz, não. O trema só se usa sobre os grupos que, qui, gue, gui, uma vez que gua, guo, qua e quo já têm o u pronunciado.

Se me perguntam a mim se eu gostaria que fosse eliminado o trema, minha resposta taxativa é não. A língua portuguesa, pelo menos neste lado do Atlântico, sempre foi uma língua bastante fonética (inteiramente nenhuma o é). A eliminação do trema causará dúvida nos falantes, que perante uma palavra desconhecida, terão de consultar o dicionário para ver sua pronúncia ou começarão a proliferar disparates, que se poderão difundir em tempo recorde. Não me parece necessário chegar ao nível de alguns portuguese, que, pelo que pude comprovar no Ciberdúvidas, hesitam se se deve pronunciar ou não o u de bilíngüe. Essa dúvida nunca teria sido suscitada por nenhum brasileiro.


----------



## Outsider

Pergunta interessante. Eu sou, de um modo geral, favorável ao último acordo ortográfico, mas tenho de confessar que vou ter pena de ver partir o trema. Acho que é um diacrítico útil, especialmente para estrangeiros.

O problema é que deste lado do Atlântico há mais de meio século que não se usa o trema. Seria difícil convencer as pessoas a recuperá-lo. Mas acho que foi um erro aboli-lo. O espanhol manteve o trema, e ninguém se queixa disso.


----------



## Vanda

Até muito pouco tempo eu mantinha posições radicais sobre mudanças na língua. Não queria nem pensar na idéia e ponto. Hoje, já vejo por outro ângulo, as modificações que vão surgindo. Quando tiraram, em 1971, quase que a maioria dos acentos da língua portuguesa que eu havia penado como criança para decorar fiquei muito brava. Minha mãe, até hoje, escreve com todos os acentos a que ela 'tem direito'.  Os que foram alfabetizado depois deste ano nem sabem que esses acentos existiram e não acham dificuldade alguma por não existirem. No final vejo tudo como uma questão de saudosismo. 
O inglês vive muito bem sem acentos e nós, de língua latina, acabamos aprendendo onde está "o acento da palavra sem acento". A língua vai continuar a simplificar e modificar ao sabor do uso, pois foi assim que ela nasceu em primeiro lugar. É tudo uma questão de tempo, apenas.


Aqui um assunto interessante sobre a ortografia da língua portuguesa e suas modificações.


----------



## Macunaíma

O trema é tão útil, por que eliminar? Algumas sílabas com a mesma grafia teriam pronúncias diferentes em palavras diferentes sem isso estar registrado na escrita. Nós estarímos na situação dos ingleses que, quando a gente pergunta "por que é que se pronuncia assim?", eles respondem, depois de uma pausa pra pensar, "porque sim". Tenho certeza que isso não vai pegar. Vamos continuar sendo seqüestrados, perdendo nossos bens em corridas eqüestres, tudo como sempre fizemos.


----------



## Macunaíma

jazyk said:


> Acho que não diz, não. O trema só se usa sobre os grupos que, qui, gue, gui, uma vez que gua, guo, qua e quo já têm o u pronunciado.


 
Tem toda razão. Essa vai pra coluna _Erramos._ Às vezes eu também coloco trema em _liquidificador_, pelo vício de pronunciar o _u _naquela palavra. Como deu para perceber, eu gosto tanto do trema que uso até onde ele não existe...

Curiosamente, palavras como _quota_, _alíquota_, _quociente_ e _quotidiano_ não têm o _u _pronunciado. Talvez seja um caso para os nossos bons velhinhos da ABL deliberarem durante o chá.


----------



## Pedrovski

Sinceramente, o trema é das poucas coisas que não aprecio mesmo nada no pt-br. O resto, como tirar as consonantes silenciosas das palavras até concordo.

Aliás, eu na minha infância adorava ler os gibis da turma da Mônica e não me lembro de me ter deparado nem uma vez com o trema em alguma palavra. Até há pouco tempo atrás nem tinha conhecimento da sua existência.


----------



## Outsider

Eu lembro-me de ver o trema nos quadrinhos da Abril. Posso até ir buscar umas revistas velhas, para confirmar.


----------



## Macunaíma

Meu Deus, será que traduziram o Cebolinha?! _Well, I never_!


----------



## Outsider

Não era traduzido (pelo menos quando eu era garoto). Vinha com a linguagem brasileira original.
E as personagens de Walt Disney também, para mim sempre "falaram em brasileiro".


----------



## Vanda

Pelo menos valeu a risada do dia, Out!

Vejam o que pensa este professor sobre o trema. Sabiam que gauchismo já foi gaüchismo? Está na matéria.


----------



## Pedrovski

Não, era originalíssimo. Mas o meu favorito nem era o Cebolinha. Era o grande Chico Bento, eita, o jeito de falar dele e as suas aventuras na Roça ficarão para sempre gravadas na minha memória.


----------



## Lusitania

Eu  também lia os gibis da Mônica e penso que tinha trema sim. Mas não penso muito nessas questões. Quando escrevo algo mais formal para o Brasil utilizou o corrector do windows e ele vai assumindo as tremas. No entanto, nas trocas de emails ou em chats com os meus amigos brasileiros não nos preocupamos com essas coisas e eles raramente utilizam a trema.

Estou com o outsider, é uma pena não termos, até porque outra línguas utilizam e nem sequer as temos no teclado. Em geral não simpatizo com acentos até gosto deste.

Como disse a Vanda, as pessoas por vezes, vêm as mudanças com alguma dificuldade. Por exemplo, com as alterações o meu pai deixou de se chamar Braz para se chamar Brás. Isto implicou que ele alterasse todos os documentos. Para mim foi fácil pois estava na escola e apreendi tudo na mesma.

Não tenho grande opinião formada sobre o acordo ortográfico, não sei se será bom ou necessário uniformizar ou formatar uma língua. Acho que nos entendemos perfeitamente. A gramática de português deve ser descritiva e não normativa.

Ainda agora estou lendo Gylberto Freire e em pt br e não me incomoda nada. As supostas traduções são patéticas e felizmente não me dei conta de nenhuma. Estou também a ler Clarice Lispector e é em pt br, se fosse em pt daqui perderia todo o encanto. Como imagino o mesmo de Eça de Queiroz e afins.

Penso que devemos fazer esforços para nos mantermos em contacto, promovendo as trocas culturais porque para mim é maravilhoso poder ler tanta coisa maravilhosa na minha língua materna, seja ela qual for a variante.


----------



## jazyk

> Às vezes eu também coloco trema em _liquidificador_, pelo vício de pronunciar o _u _naquela palavra.


Não é nenhum vício. Pode-se dizer tanto liquidificador quanto liqüidificador, líquido quanto líqüido. Vai do gosto do cliente (e possivelmente da região, não sei).



> Curiosamente, palavras como _quota_, _alíquota_, _quociente_ e _quotidiano_ não têm o _u _pronunciado.


Luiz Antonio Sacconi tem a mesma posição que você com relação à pronúncia. Segundo ele pode-se escrever quota ou cota, quociente ou cociente, mas deve-se ler somente cota e cociente. Não vejo nenhuma lógica nesse raciocínio. Como as palavras com co são de mais fácil realização, por que não escrevê-las sempre com co por amor de coerência?

Pelo menos no Brasil, trema é palavra masculina: o trema.


----------



## ÁguiaReal

jazyk said:


> Luiz Antonio Sacconi tem a mesma posição que você com relação à pronúncia. Segundo ele pode-se escrever quota ou cota, quociente ou cociente, mas deve-se ler somente cota e cociente. Não vejo nenhuma lógica nesse raciocínio. Como as palavras com co são de mais fácil realização, por que não escrevê-las sempre com co por amor de coerência?
> 
> Pelo menos no Brasil, trema é palavra masculina: o trema.


 
"cota e quota", têm significados diferentes mas em Portugal pronunciam-se do mesmo modo.


----------



## Outsider

Não, isso é um preciosismo. A grafia "cota" é aceite em Portugal, para todas as acepções da palavra.


----------



## Makumbera

Lusitania said:


> Eu  também lia os gibis da Mônica e penso que tinha trema sim. Mas não penso muito nessas questões. Quando escrevo algo mais formal para o Brasil utilizou o corrector do windows e ele vai assumindo as tremas. No entanto, nas trocas de emails ou em chats com os meus amigos brasileiros não nos preocupamos com essas coisas e eles raramente utilizam a trema.



Em conversas de msn e chat é normal também não usarem acentos. Pelo menos entre os brasileiros, o que leva a crer que não é só o trema que é cortado nesse tipo de comunicação.


----------



## ÁguiaReal

Outsider said:


> Não, isso é um preciosismo. A grafia "cota" é aceite em Portugal, para todas as acepções da palavra.


 
Fui ver ao dicionário e vi que tem razão. 
À palavra *cota* dava o seguinte significado: 


_qualquer medida atribuída a um desenho técnico;
__distância ortogonal de um ponto ao plano horizontal de projecção;_ _e a *quota :*__quinhão;
__prestação;
__determinada porção;
__quantia com que cada indivíduo de um grupo concorre para um fim determinado;... etc._ Vi que se pode grafar do mesmo modo.Peço desculpa.


----------



## Lusitania

ÁguiaReal said:


> "cota e quota", têm significados diferentes mas em Portugal pronunciam-se do mesmo modo.


 
E significados diferentes em Angola também


----------



## Lusitania

Makumbera said:


> Em conversas de msn e chat é normal também não usarem acentos. Pelo menos entre os brasileiros, o que leva a crer que não é só o trema que é cortado nesse tipo de comunicação.


 

Ainda agora recebi um email de uma lista luso-brasileira de que faço parte e ontem um de uma universidade e ambos tinham a palavra frequentemente sem trema. Penso que talvez seja mesmo o caso que esteja a cair em desuso. Aqui, também muita gente não coloca acentos onde deviam. Eu assumo que sou uma delas.


----------



## ÁguiaReal

Lusitania said:


> E significados diferentes em Angola também


 
Sim?!

"Cota" com o significado de pessoa de meia idade, penso que veio de Angola.


----------



## Lusitania

yep  isso mesmo


----------



## kandinsk

Bem, eu particulamente adoro o trema, apesar de nunca o ter usado, pois desde quando eu estava na escola me recordo da professora dizer que o trema não era obrigatório, por ex. escrevo, cinquenta, linguiça, oblíquo... mas acho bonito. Mas, concordo que a língua tem que evoluir, se não evoluísse, ainda escreveríamos "pharmácia", as coisas mudam. Concordo que se escreva ATUAL  e não "actual"..., mas mesmo se não houvesse esta mudança, tudo continuaria na mesma, pois nos entendemos perfeitamente, apesar de, os portugueses terem uma fonética meio "destorcida"... mas, vejo isto como "sotaque".


----------



## J. Bailica

kandinsk said:


> ... pois nos entendemos perfeitamente, apesar de, os portugueses terem uma fonética meio "destorcida"... mas, vejo isto como "sotaque".


 
Claro que nos entendemos perfeitamente, desde que fique claro que alguma coisa 'destorcida' os portugueses têm. Os brasileiros são camaradas, aguentam tranquilos perante as iniquidades linguísticas alheias. 
Porque representam o mais requintado quinhão, a mais excelsa e exígua quota de falantes da língua, concedem, magnânimames, que outros acedam à linguiça.  
Aceitam com frequência digna de registo as particularidades linguísticas dos outros, realçado que esteja sempre o facto de não passarem  de caprichos oblíquos e desactualizados, enquanto realçam as possibilidades exclusivas de eloquência das particularidades próprias, inquestionáveis e inalienáveis.

De facto, além das fonéticas,  são frequentes outras 'destorções' (actos de destorcer, de endireitar?), mas mais da parte dos portugueses, que se lembraram de repente de destorcer uma língua que, não fosse por eles, seria magnífica.

Para esclarecer melhor a minha posição: eu estou disposto a deixar de usar facto e passar a usar fato, embora de facto nunca vista fato, pois caso contrário seria visto como um conservador (e eu compreendo o 'afeto' com que os brasileiros vêem o trema, porque deve ser o mesmo que eu sinto pelo 'c' de 'facto', ainda que isso seja uma aberração para os brasileiros), alguém que não admite a evolução da língua. Gostaria contudo que houvesse alguma reciprocidade, e que os brasileiros, a quem tanto se deve pela evolução, renovação, divulgação, implantação do português, não se mostrassem ainda mais conservadores - para meu espanto - do que muitos casmurros portugueses. A bastante saudável 'soltura' brasileira é tão visível em quase tudo, porque é que neste assunto se parecem (alguns) com os 'cotas' europeus (alguns)? 

É uma é uma questão de hábito. Como já alguém disse, quando se passou  de 'pharmácia' para 'farmácia', para muitos velhos do Restelo era o fim do mundo, e no entanto...

Em qualquer caso, compreendo que esta questão tem a sua sensibilidade, e cada um tem direito às suas posições. Agora dizer que há um lado que 'destorce'...  (sinceramente, em vez de 'destorcidas', porque não 'diferentes'?)


----------



## Vanda

Pessoal novo, que está acabando de chegar ao fórum, seja bem-vindo. 

A mudança 'obrigatória' que o acordo nos impingiu trouxe e traz paixões e reações insuspeitadas de ambas as partes. Já discutimos muitíssimo sobre o (des)acordo em outros tópicos, portanto, vou fechar este antes que vire outra batalha (ingloriosa para todos), e qualquer comentário sobre o acordo - sem julgamentos nacionais, por favor - dirijam-se ao outro tópico. Obrigada!

Aqui está a longuíssima discussão:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=480664&highlight=novo+acordo


----------

